# Rapido 741F Fuses for CBE control panel



## Helen&Max (May 21, 2017)

Help please! - the control panel on our Rapido 741F will not turn on at all when running on the auxilliary/leisure battery. It all lights up and works OK when the engine is running, or when plugged into 240V mains, so the panel itself is working.

We've checked the three push-in fuses that are in what we think is the Battery Seperator, just behind the control panel and they all look OK. The manual mentions a 50A ribbon fuse for each battery, but we cannot see anything near the leisure battery terminals or in the battery box. Does anyone know where this 50A ribbon fuse will be located?

We need to be able to 'wild camp' in it next week, so any help in solving the problem will be much appreciated.
Thanks
Helen & Max


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

It certainly sounds as though you have a fuse , leisure battery or isolation switch issue

I would start by checking that your leisure batteries are charged and measure their voltage using a multimeter , then work back along the wiring from the leisure battery/batteries to the CBE control panel

It may be a dead battery ?

If you have access to a multimeter and if the battery voltage is low then it should jump up to 14v when the engine is started


----------



## Helen&Max (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for your reply Trek,
Unfortunately things have got worse...
I've found out where the 50A ribbon fuse is, and it's still intact. Also, I disconnected the battery from the terminals and checked its voltage and it was a healthy 12.3V. However, I'd bought a new battery, so I swapped that one in just in case. When we then turned on the CBE C962-2 control panel - it worked. Great! The lights circuits worked, then the tap worked, but when I switched on the Aux, it tripped the board.
But when we turned on the engine, the panel worked again, and the Aux switch/circuit was fine.
We left it for a while, to give the thermal cut-out time to reset, then tried plugging into the mains. The panel turned on OK, but this time the tap tripped it.
So it's randonly tripping when on auxilliary battery or mains power, but fine when powered by the engine.
Any suggestions as to what the fault is?
By the way, I don't know if this is relevant, but the problem started when I'd been charging the motorhome in heavy rain. Also, the electrics had been tripped, I think by a washing machine on the other side of the double socket.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh gosh, needle in a haystack springs to mind.
Sadly these elusive problems are usually solved by trial and error and it sounds like you are on top of all that.

Sorry can't be more helpful.

Ray.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

You say when you switched on the aux it tripped the board

What tripped ? An RCD ? If so is this on mains feed ?

Or are you saying a 12v resetable fuse tripped?

You mentioned waiting for the termal trip time to reset, so is something overheating ?


What does the aux do ? Or does this conntect the leisure batt to the camper 12v appliances 


What happens if you dont switch on the aux , does every thing work on all 3 power sources

What exactly is connected to this aux switch


----------

